# Nitrous and Turbo question



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

Alright I want your opinion. I'm currently running nitrous on my 1999 nissan sentra. it's only a 50 shot and it's been working perfect no problems. Here's the problem I want to run a turbo also. I'v done alot of research and alot of conflicting stories have come up. I've heard some people say nitrous and turbo is the prefered set up because the nitrous cools down your engine. I'v heard about 50% of people say that nitrous and turbo will work just fine and if I did want a turbo nitrous with it would make it more efficient. The other 50% say that a turbo and nitrous is just sking for trouble I would have to rebuild my engine. Now I've already done most of the work to my engine to make sure its right for nitrous. I want you guys's opinion what do you think is this a good idea or not? Keep in mind I am only running a 50 shot so we're not talking about a crazy amount of nitrous my engine can safely handle a 60 shot


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

My theory is if you adjust the nitrous to shoot at lower revs to start the turbo spinning and than just let the turbo take over. or maybe using the nitrous to cool your intercooler? I don't know these are all just what I've heard others say and I want to compare it to what you'r opinions are and make a good decision


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

its mostly good to use nitrious when the temps are high and it will cool your intercooler down. yes it will give the turbo faster spool and that extra punch. but boost all the way man.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nitrous is not needed with a turbo on a GA16. There is more than enough power avail. with a turbo, and nitrous is not needed to spool the small turbo's on the GA kits. It wil yield nothing but wheelspin and just another element to potentially mess up! 

You say you have done the proper engine mods to run nitrous, what would those be specifically? 

My advice is to go turbo, that is unless you want to push the envelope and do something no one has yet done. It could very well be worth while but you may just find the limits of the stock bottom end, so be ready to spend $ on a motor rebuild if necessary. This is not to say it can't b done but it will take a good amount of $$$


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

well see the thing is I am already running nitrous. I'v heard all of these percentage gains with turbos but I wanted to wait until I had nitrous so it would actually mean something right. I understand that many people aren't fans of nitrous but as far as many per horsepower goes it cant be beat. What else can you spend 400 dollars on a complete set up and get 50 HP and 50 torque out of. From what I'm understanding is that it is possible and havn't really heard anything negative to really point otherwise. Just because it's never been done before doesn't really mean anything right.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

all wes is saying is it hasnt been done before. i also agree with him when he says he really doesnt see the need. if you want push the envolope. his turbo ga just ran a 13.09 i believe. the way i see it as far as the ga goes thats pushing the envolope. :thumbup: but good luck with turbo and nitrious. make sure to post it up when it happens.

stratton.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

It's just an idea I'm trying to look into what would be the best set up right now I'm looking into how I would go about putting in a bigger shot of nitrous. I'm not really sure what would be needed and how the price would vary with either a turbo or running say maybe like a 150 shot probably not that high though. I'll definately let you guys know... either a heres my time slip post. Or I blew up my engine help lol either way I think I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Lshadoff described a config like that
NO2 to launch at the drag strip til the turbo starts pushing
http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/turbo/nos.html
Enjoy!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

STRATTON said:


> all wes is saying is it hasnt been done before. i also agree with him when he says he really doesnt see the need. if you want push the envolope. his turbo ga just ran a 13.09 i believe. the way i see it as far as the ga goes thats pushing the envolope. :thumbup: but good luck with turbo and nitrious. make sure to post it up when it happens.
> 
> stratton.


Actually it was 13.025. Here's the deal, how much power do you plan on making from boost? Then spray on top of it? Honestly I would not spray on top of a turbo setup unless I was running a JWT nitrous daughter board on top of the turbo program.

What is your budget? If your budget is less than $4000 I would say you are out of your league unless you have the ability to fabricate all of the turbo plumbing yourself or have another means of getting things at a serious discount.


----------

